# Zarco's workout!



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Nice trailer!!!


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL...  It has 4 flat tires I think.Wanna buy it?? :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> Nice trailer!!!


1000's of those in Oklahoma. Usually with more rust.

I am glad to see you posting Al Reanto-style Mad Max training pics. In all seriousness. I think those are COOL. "After the nuclear bomb, only the dogs were left" stuff.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Ohhh, you guys are a tough crowd! :x 

Ill try to come up with something more err..entertaining! :evil:


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Great Pictures!!! Being from south GA, I think I can find one of those busses. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Horse trailer, bus or old car.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Greg Long said:


> Ill try to come up with something more err..entertaining! :evil:


No, I was being serious, those are cool shots and the ladder is impressive.

I can honestly say that no one is gonna steal that trailer, though.

I mean, seriously, who the hell would want that trailer.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Look at all them poor dogs stuck on the roof, sure they can go up but obviously they can't get down!! 

Nah that's awesome, I wanna teach my dogs to go up a ladder... somehow I think only 1 out of 2 will be able to do it, we'll see... I'm sure a goat could do it being the sure-footed creatures they are... can you say search & rescue pygmy goats anyone???


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Look at all them poor dogs stuck on the roof, sure they can go up but obviously they can't get down!!


They are all embarassed to be on that rig. That's why they're crouching down. Can't even make eye contact with each other...that's why they're all facing different directions. Okay, I'm done. 

Greg, how do you teach them to walk up a ladder? Particularly this dog, which you just got a few weeks ago?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott inspired me with a dog-on-ladder story, and I recently taught Pomfret (GSD) to go up a narrow-rung step-ladder (which was all I had at the moment). I have to say that the going up was *much* easier than the coming down. In fact, we are still working on that.

So I too am hoping to read ladder advice.

There's a regular ladder at our club, and I would love to just spring Pomfret on the other owners, marching confidently up and then down that ladder! :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> ..... I would love to just spring Pomfret on the other owners, marching confidently up and then down that ladder! :lol:


I meant to say, I would just love to build Pomfret's confidence and agility with some ladder training, and certainly not to impress a bunch of other trainers!


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Sure, Connie! :wink: 
Awesome pics Greg! That looks like an old prisoner transport bus, to me.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Mike Schoonbrood said:
> 
> 
> > Look at all them poor dogs stuck on the roof, sure they can go up but obviously they can't get down!!
> ...


 I laughed out loud when I read this.  Which since Im a mean type of individual and dont ever laugh..is pretty good.


Zarco is now about 15 weeks old.He has been going up this ladder for about a month now.Its really easy,just put them on leash and climb the ladder yourself and then guide them up with the leash.You have to talk to them though.Tell them "good climb" the whole way up and if they slip you can tell them "its ok, I got ya".The initial command is "ladder" and then "climb" or "climb up".
When coming down you must stand in front of them and go really slow.Your body blocks them from going too fast or jumping down.They will have the most trouble with rear foot placement and its ok to help them place there rear feet.In fact, you should guide their feet for them at first.Just go down one step at a time and make them wait before coming down another rung on the ladder.The commands are "down" or "climb down" and "good down", "easy","wait" and the usual "its ok I got ya" if they slip or you see they are under too much stress.Also you might have to make the ladder not quite as steep.In the end they should be able to climb straight up a vertical ladder on command.I should say this is MUCH easier with a young pup.
I guess hes been going up off leash now ,without me going up, for a week and a half or so.
Zarco also swims all the way across a big pond and has for over a month.Ill try to get some pics of that too.
Ive seen even younger pups do way more amazing stuff than this.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE: When coming down you must stand in front of them and go really slow.Your body blocks them from going too fast or jumping down.They will have the most trouble with rear foot placement and its ok to help them place there rear feet.In fact, you should guide their feet for them at first.Just go down one step at a time and make them wait before coming down another rung on the ladder.The commands are "down" or "climb down" and "good down", "easy","wait" and the usual "its ok I got ya" if they slip or you see they are under too much stress END

LOL! This is word-for-word what I described in a PM about where I am with Pomf now. 

So I'm going to assume we are doing OK. He doesn't exhibit any nervousness, but he's not surefooted coming down yet. I come down backwards with him almost inside my arms, which are on the sides of the ladder.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

After we get down he does do a little body-and-head shake as if to shake off any tension, and he looks quite proud. 8) 

Thanks, Greg.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Greg what kinda collars do you use on this? Flat? Harness? Prong? What do you do if they lose their footing on the way up and you don't want them to hang themselves?


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Always the prong..always on the dead ring.

They will be ok if you guide them with the lead and your voice.You just have to use a little "common sense".

Once my dogs get to a certain point I work them without any collar or leash whatsoever.


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> I am glad to see you posting Al Reanto-style Mad Max training pics. In all seriousness. I think those are COOL. "After the nuclear bomb, only the dogs were left" stuff.


Errr, Woody, I already know Greg knows those exercises way before I started posting such... and what goes up must come down...

Nice going, Greg...


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Way to go Greg! Excellent pictures.

This is exactly the kind of stuff I had in mind when I first began contemplating dog training. Previously, I had been dissuaded by the limitations of sports, but it excites me to see there's like-minded folks out there doing it right, and with style!

Makes me jealous as heck though...I really gotta get me dog soon!


Andy.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Jose Alberto Reanto said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad to see you posting Al Reanto-style Mad Max training pics. In all seriousness. I think those are COOL. "After the nuclear bomb, only the dogs were left" stuff.
> ...


Nononono. That's not what I meant. I meant neat inspirational pictures of dogs doing great ob in weird places (for me, at least). Much better than watching an AKC obedience routine...and looks like a lot more fun for ME and the dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool Greg!
My GSD took to the ladder the first time he saw me go up it. Always a natural climber.
My 22 wk old mal, on the other hand, thinks her back feet are only there to keep her butt off the ground when she pees. 
She's willing to try anything but what a klutz!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Bob, that reminds me of the description people often verbalized about my Mali Riot going up a ladder. They would say it looked like he threw himself at the ladder and hoped he would "stick." Always managed to get up it somehow, even if it wasn't pretty!  Gotta love the mind of a crazy Malinois.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Very cool Greg!
> My GSD took to the ladder the first time he saw me go up it. Always a natural climber.......


I must say that mine is not. Maybe he was cursing you and your natural climber under his breath when I was inspired by your GSD's climbing to have mine try it.

He looks pretty pleased with himself when he does it, though!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> Bob, that reminds me of the description people often verbalized about my Mali Riot going up a ladder. They would say it looked like he threw himself at the ladder and hoped he would "stick." .....


 :lol: EXCELLENT description! :lol:


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Strike Team K9!









Yeah, they all climb ladders.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

GREAT-looking team!!!! =D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice! I love the head on that bi-color.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

The Bi-color is "Cade".He belongs to a friend and is a combo of Czech,DDR and Hungarian lines.Hes a sharp dog but sensible.


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

Funny but when I look at old pics of GSDs (B&W), most of them are bi-colored. I really wonder...


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Its also really funny that of all the dogs in the above pic,the blk/tan GSD "Rocky" is the smartest and the dog with the most character!He isnt registered and is backyard bred but he can do anything the others can do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

Where'd you steal those dogs from?  

Great pic of Cade; he looks much better! That angle makes him look a lot bigger than he really is, or maybe your fantastic, super-human, confidence building exercises have caused a cranial growth spurt. :? 

I think I speak for everyone when I say....Thank God you finally got a digital camera!!!


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice of you to drop in... :x 

Maybe Ill have Cade bite you in [email protected]#$ and then you tell me how big he looks! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

Miss me?

I was being nice; he really looks much better, as far as expression...more relaxed???

I can relate; nothing relaxes Caleb like mental stimulation like you've been doing w/these guys.

Ok, sorry a/b the sidetrack...


----------

